# I m having bad problems with baking powder



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

I have cooked professionally for quite a few years and ampretty good. But, I am NOT a baker. Leanne is.

So to show her I have a good rounded knowledge, I bought some baking powder. I wanted to impress her.

In the last week I have sprinkled it liberally on everything I cooked and everything has turned out tasting terrible.

Is there a difference between baking powder and cooking powder?

Please advise!! I only have a few days to figure out what went wrong!!

LMFAO from NIKKIS corner!!


----------



## bigabyte (Jun 20, 2010)

I thought you were only supposed to sprinkle the powder on your buns.


----------



## Leanne (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh honey, you don't have to impress me. I'm already impressed.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

Well thats what I thought too. I am afraid to get any on my clumpets, it could burn like hell!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 21, 2010)

No! You're suppose to use baby powder on yourself, not baking powder. We got a lot of work to do to get you ready for the wedding.


----------

